

Is the US past its prime? - tectonic

Having watched both this country's recent economic events, its loss of leadership in science and technology, and its drift away from reason, I'm coming to the conclusion that the US is no longer really the "place to be".  Do you agree?  Why or why not?
======
nostrademons
Disagree. Where else would you go? Every other country, viewed in objective
terms and not "OMG USA suXors. I read it on reddit", seems worse.

I do think that if the current trend and velocity continues for another 10-15
years, this may no longer be the case...

~~~
osipov
Lets say you could go to UK. What are the objective terms in which UK is worse
than US?

~~~
nostrademons
Higher consumer debt per capita, and growing faster:

[http://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2006/11/brits_against...](http://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2006/11/brits_against_d.html)

Surveillance cameras in all public places:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6108496.stm>

Harder to start a business:

<http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings/>

And worse weather. ;-)

